# rotala nanjean vs. rotala sp. nanjenshan



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

are they two different plants? 
look here


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

They look different to me....but I dont know for sure.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

They're one and the same. Both look like Rotala sp Nanjenshan. The first photo is the submersed form and the second is the emersed form.

Carlos


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

acording to the site below its two different plants
http://www.rva.ne.jp/gallery/gallary/gallary_yukei.html


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Carlos is correct. They are the same plant. Nanjenshan is the place where the plant (that may be a natural rotundifolia/wallichii hybrid) is found. "nanjean" is a spelling mistake. I have no idea why that site has the same plant labled with the correct and incorrect spellings in its emersed and submersed forms.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Why are they also calling it Mayaca on the tag?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The plant was initially identified as _Mayaca sellowiana_. The name in parenthesis is not a synonym or alternative name of some kind. If you look at the Tropica web site, they have "Pellia" in parenthesis under the newer and correct name _Monosolenium tenerum_. I guess that's to help people get up to speed, so to speak.

I believe that _Mayaca sellowiana_ is a valid species, just not that one.


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

If you check out the Tropica site, here's what it says: 

"There is some uncertainty about the correct name of this plant. For some time it has been sold as Mayaca sellowiana, but actually this is Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan'' (species unknown)."

I got some of the Tropica ones like the picture (with the pot), and it grew out to be like the other pic. I believe Tropica sells many plants in the emersed form. Mayaca sellowiana is an entirely different plant that looks similar.


----------

